# Specific backyard potty spot



## Elfywara (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm getting my 8 weeks male spoo in 2 weeks, and this weekend, i will built his potty area. I don't want him to pee and poop all around the lawn, so i'm building a potty area, a large square made with concrete blocks and filled with river stone. Did you guys ever saw this kind of potty spot? I want to do this, but i don't know the dimensions required for the square. Can someone help me please?

Thanks a lot! 

(Also, if you have a better idea then this, tell me!)


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

River stone will be ridiculously hard to clean. Pea gravel is better, although you will have to replenish some of it every year.

We just have a designated corner of the yard for potty area. You'd never know it was there if I didn't tell you. The grass is very happy. :lol:

Edited to add: Our potty area is about 30 by 30 feet.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

We just have a certain area on the lawn, like tortoise - the grass doesn't seem to yellow or die, so it works for us. We gave her a command word to go and always took her to the same spot. She's a creature of habit, so now she just automatically goes there when we let her out.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I have multiple dogs and I have managd to do that as well. I have built a 12X24 ft kennel and the first thing I do is put the dogs out there to do their business. After they are properly emptied, they are allowed to romp and play in the back yard. I tend to giggle everytime one of them gets that look and beelines it back to the kennel to 'go.' My kennel area is a combo of dirt and concrete. There is a dog house and a shade box so that if for some reason I want to leave a dog outside safely, I can. The kennel is also partially covered and inside a fence but not alongside one, so no one can access them if unattended. I do only put them in the kennel in compatible pairs, though. One dog shouldn't need more than a 10X10 area for elimination purposes, but the grass will be run down to dirt if s/he spends considerable time in it. I do have two males that I take out in the front yard to mark the corners and posts, though. We have a huge stray dog problem and strangley enough, that seems to help. 
I so hate stepping in landmines in my yard.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I forgot to say that puppies are very sensitive to groud texture. If he always potties on rock, it will be very difficult to get him to potty on grass. It might be impossible!

(This is why potty pads are not a good idea.)

Make sure your puppy will potty on cement, grass, mulch, and gravel before really sticking to a designated potty area. This will be make your life easier if you are traveling or have to move.

Ask the breeder what surfaces he potties on now. If it is only one surface (concrete, grass, dirt, etc), ask the breeder to give a difference surface for a potty area in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Elfywara (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for replying everyone!

I saw other post on Internet about the potty spot. Some mention that the pea gravel begin to stink after a while. I don't remember where, but i saw a post on a website where they mention they use river stone for the cover. I thought it was a good idea. Why is it more difficult to clean?

My puppy will pee and poo on other ground texture, when i'll go walking in the park, at my father's house (in the country), etc. But at my house, only in his potty area. I don't have a very large backyard, so i don't want to put my feet on landmines too!

I will use a clicker, so the process, i hope, will be more efficient.

I saw something on Internet : some person use a rope to make some kind of fence, , with grass in it, and they teach their dog to potty in the square. Is that possible? Just make a grass square with a rope, and teach the dog to go there, instead of anywhere else in the grass of the backyard? (I don't know if that make sense, i'm sorry, my english is not that good, i'm a french speaker...)


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

First of all, I think your English is excellent. 
Second, I don't see why a roped off area wouldn't work, just leash your puppy so you can keep him from wandering out of the area until he learns where you wish him to go. Leashing serves two purposes in this case, you can control his movements and teach him it's ok to potty on leash. I adopted an older dog who now refuses to potty while leashed. It's very difficult to get a urine sample from her because of that.


----------



## Elfywara (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the comment on my english. I'm trying to learn all the grammar and vocabulary i need to improve my english. 

Ok, so if i choose to select an area of grass in my land, and roped it, my puppy will learn to pee and poo just in this area? Because, grass is grass for him. But the "fence" set him bounderies?

Why some people choose to built a potty area with concrete blocks and pea gravel, if a simple roped fence in the grass will do the job? It's more complicate to built a potty area with stone then a rope area! What's the difference?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not sure, I guess to make a more defined area. But, since dogs go by scent and humans go by visuals, maybe it's for the humans' benefit.


----------



## Elfywara (Apr 16, 2012)

If it's the same for the dog concerning both of potty area, i might go with the roped area! It will cost less, and it will be less complicated to do!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I live in part of a huge converted Victorian building, where we each have our own small gardens, and share several acres of communal grounds. We designated one corner of the communal areas as a dog toileting patch - well away from where the children play - and I taught my dogs that was the place to go. And then really regretted it, when winter and rain came, as it is several hundred yards from my house! I am now trying to convince then that the patch of gravel just outside the door would do just as well, and save us all getting soaked ...


----------



## Elfywara (Apr 16, 2012)

Ah! I understand! 

I already thought about that. The potty area of my puppy will be next to the covered parking, like 3-4 meters away from the door, beside the alcove for the thrash can. So, when i'll walk my dog outside, if it rain or snow, it will never be a problem for me! 

fjm : how do you built your potty area?


----------

